# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  فيروزات نادرة ( اهداء لجوري)

## أميرة قوس النصر

كانت السيدة ماجدة الرومي ضيفة علي نيشان في برنامج العراب


سألها : لماذا لا تقوم ماجدة الرومي وفيروز بعمل غنائي مشترك ربما يتحرك هذا الموت الحاصل في لبنان


فقالت ماجدة :
" ليش لا كان فيروز محتاجه لمتلي تا تعمل شي ،، فيروز دولة بحاله "


وبما انه الست جوري بتحب كثيييييييييييييير فيروز بهدي الها هاي الاغاني لفيروز  :Db465236ff: 


أحبك مهما أشوف منك

الحب القديم 
انا والمسا 
النهر العظيم 
سمراء مها
سمراء مها 
سمراء مها

----------


## saousana

[align=center] :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
تهني يا جوري [/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يعني لولا معزتها  ع قلبي ولا مش لاي حد هذول

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  والله تهني يا جوري ..

----------


## دمعة فرح

ياريتني جوري... :Db465236ff:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

وتهني يا ميسم
بجننو يا مها

يسلمو

----------


## ابو عوده

> ياريتني جوري...


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

يا ريتني مكانك يا جوري...

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## altuotanji2020

مشكووووووووور :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## suliemyh

hiii thank you :SnipeR (48):

----------


## العالي عالي

فيروز كتير صوتها جميل وراقي

يسلمو مها

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

يسلمو مها كتير فيروز صوتها راقي وحلو

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

فيروز كتير صوتها جميل وراقي

يسلمو مها

----------


## mr.alaa

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

